# What clubs to get?



## ErikVeal (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi there, I am 15 years old and have been playing for only a month and a week, and for chrismas I wanted to ask for a new set of woods and a hybrid. Since money was a limiting factor, I went to my local golf shop and told a worker my price limit, which was $400. I asked for a 3, 5, 3 hybrid with a driver. We tested multiple drivers and found the burner superfast 2.0 to be a driver I could hit well. From there we had $220 (got it for 180) left in the bank and the only clubs I could find to get my price point were the Air Force One Air foil fairway woods and hybrid. I didn't test these clubs out when I was there because they were the only option. After talking with a friend a little later, he told me that this may have not been such a hot idea. Now my question for all of you is: should i take back my 3, 5 and 3H and exchange it for a higher quality 3 and 5 or just a 3 and 3h or something of that matter? Thanks!

-Erik


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome thats a hard one just because it's a cheaper club doesn't mean it can play well it really all comes down to what suits you. If you wanted you could take it back and get say a good brand 3 wood and then save up again for the others. I would think in that case you would hopefully currently have some clubs to fill the gap left by not having a 5w or 3 h do you? you could cover the 3 h with a 3 iron just depends on if you can hit it well and you can still play the 3 wood on the fairway too I have a friend that does this very well, I'm ok at it but not as consistent using my 3 w on the fairway. If your plan is to have a bag full of really nice clubs it could be the way to take them back then.


----------



## ErikVeal (Dec 28, 2011)

Surtees said:


> Welcome thats a hard one just because it's a cheaper club doesn't mean it can play well it really all comes down to what suits you. If you wanted you could take it back and get say a good brand 3 wood and then save up again for the others. I would think in that case you would hopefully currently have some clubs to fill the gap left by not having a 5w or 3 h do you? you could cover the 3 h with a 3 iron just depends on if you can hit it well and you can still play the 3 wood on the fairway too I have a friend that does this very well, I'm ok at it but not as consistent using my 3 w on the fairway. If your plan is to have a bag full of really nice clubs it could be the way to take them back then.


Thanks for the fast reply. I personally got my irons and wedges from my grandma (i know super lame) because she got parkinsons disease and can't play anymore. My clubs are as follows: 60,56,P,9,8,7,5 (yeah no 6) and now the 3w, 5w, 3h and driver. By the way these clubs has SUPER flexible shafts. I am trying really hard to make my highschool team this year. I have put in about 25 hours a week. But unfortunately, my high school team is one of the best in the country. Last year i think our boys team got 2nd in california and the girls team got 3rd this year. What do you suggest now?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Erik I like your motivation to make the team. Surtees is correct that this is a tough question to advise on because in this game its not always the club that makes the player. If the clubs you bought feel good to you and you're hitting the ball well, which even with brand name clubs takes awhile to get use to, stay with them and add or change clubs as you can afford them.

Another thing you can do is search the local courses for unclaimed clubs that they what to get rid of that feels right to you and regrip it. just my $.02

Welcome to a forum of great people willing to help and enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## ErikVeal (Dec 28, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Erik I like your motivation to make the team. Surtees is correct that this is a tough question to advise on because in this game its not always the club that makes the player. If the clubs you bought feel good to you and you're hitting the ball well, which even with brand name clubs takes awhile to get use to, stay with them and add or change clubs as you can afford them.
> 
> Another thing you can do is search the local courses for unclaimed clubs that they what to get rid of that feels right to you and regrip it. just my $.02
> 
> Welcome to a forum of great people willing to help and enjoy:thumbsup:


Yeah that is the problem. I actually don't hit them well. I don't know if this is me or if this is the club. I hit my taylor made burner superfast 2.0 really well, but the 3,5, and 3h i just can't hit worth a darn. Should i just change my swing a bit to conform to my new clubs or go back in there and get something else? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

ErikVeal said:


> Yeah that is the problem. I actually don't hit them well. I don't know if this is me or if this is the club. I hit my taylor made burner superfast 2.0 really well, but the 3,5, and 3h i just can't hit worth a darn. Should i just change my swing a bit to conform to my new clubs or go back in there and get something else? Sorry for all the questions!


I suggest before you spend money on clubs. Get another player, someone that plays well, to watch you swing it may be something simple. See what a pro charges if it is in you budget. if your golf coach is a quality coach see if he'll give you assistance. This game is unpredictable and players get into habits and don't realize it until someone points it out.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The shaft is the most important part of the club's make up as long as it matches the golfer's swing. That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------

